# Thursday morning



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Heading out early, if anyone wants to join, about five mile float, have extra tarpon 100 kayak if needed, pm me ASAP

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Just got my first fish Ohio smallie, still fishing, just took a break, will give a full report when I get home
















Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Congrats man 

From my Evo


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome smallie, and still fishing!
I'll be watching for the full report. Congrats.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

What a toad! Congratulations buddy. I sooooooooo need to get out and fish. I am Stuckatwork. lol


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

First fo smallie of the year, two lifetime, very hard to get in rivers. went to my normal single person float, water was low but felt much cooler. Tried a bunch of different stuff today, but the $9 terminator got all the fish but one, even nothing on buzzbaits. senkos wacky rigged had the most hits, if I had more time i could have cleaned up on fish. Even tried to catch saugeye in a couple deep holes, hooked one nice one on a crank, but came off close to boat, going to try that again when I have more time. The pig was midriver, I like to use my paddle to see where hidden drop offs are, and remembered a certain spot and slow rolled the spinner with the current and right at the drop she nabbed it, great fight, knew she was huge right from the hit. Got about fifteen today, mostly 13 - 16" fish, saw many many turtles almost stepped on a huge soft shell. Need to give that float a rest, hopefully I'll get out this weekend.

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

A side note, I played in a pool tourney last night at players billiard on main,45 guys, won it, but as I'm waiting for my next match I called stream stalker about one in the morning, want to see if he could go in the morning, woke him up, he was already going with another off member, but meeting at five in the morning, LOL, hope I didn't interrupt beauty sleep Neil, LOL, I didn't get home until three ish, wasn't going to meet you guys in two hours, hope you did well..

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

How are you going to do me like that? .... call me to go, I'm busy unfortunately, and then you knick a FO Smallie. You had all the right in the world to go, heaven forbid I keep you from floating, but to then load pictures of that not 16 hours later.... ouch. I've learned my lesson.

Great fish Stucky! Looking forward to seeing the rest of the pics from your float.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I knew you were going to post something awesome....Good thing you did not go with us. I have a feeling that with the water dropping the bigger fish slid on down to deeper water. Your fish don't have anywhere to slide down to. 

I got a 16" largemouth and a couple of 12-13" smallies with about a dozen dinks and panfish thrown in. Most of them came on the Smallie Beaver thrown on a Bitsy Bug.

Excellent job on the fish...I'll bet that was a rush. We've got to find a better way to photograph fish from the yak.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Hard to take a picture with a touch screen smart phone, fingers wet and wont take the picture, LOL. I was surprised she sat on my feet without moving, little guys go nuts in the boat

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Haha yea I was wondering how u managed that with out getting stabbed a few times

From my Evo


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Wow , congtats on the FO.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

StuckAtHome,
Congradulations...for not being stuck at home and catching a nice smallie. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Way to go farger!! That's a BEAUTIFUL fish, dude. 
Mid river....imagine that.
The fishing has been "tricky" this year, and I'm a believer that consistently catching big fish takes some talent in these conditions.
You got it going on, bro!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

BTW, I'm up for anything on Sunday.

Tomorrow, Old #17 and I are heading to Hocking Hills for a hat trick of fun: Kayaking during the day, zip lining tour in the evening, and then camping at catfishing at night.
But Sunday I'll be ready to get serious about fishing.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm in for Sunday if I get out of the hospital, in er now, not going to post pictures, LOL

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I should be able to fish Sunday, give me a ring Andy

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, you're still kicking. I guess I should call your wife back and tell her we can't spend that life insurance just yet.
Call you later and we'll get it set up.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Old # 17 ought to do well out that way for you guys. Floated that area last week, and the beginner I took with me hooked up on that very lure (close to it.)

Tell Old#17 I said hello and have fun! I'll be golfing with the father-in-law on Sunday.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Just got back from an all-day float at....you know where I've been floating....I probably caught 50 fish if you count the dinks and a few rock bass. Most were small I had a run where they all looked like the same chunky 12 inch fish. I did get one just shy of 18 and a 16.5. I saw a few bruisers cruise by that may have pushed the F.O. limit. All I fished was the Smallie Beaver--mostly on a 3/16 oz Bitsy Bug. I may size up if this keeps up because my arms are getting tired.

Everything was tight to cover. It did not have to be much cover or depth, but current was mandatory. Deep pools did not produce. I got three in a row out of bedrock fissures and followed with the near 18 shortly after next to shore rocks--probably should have worked that area harder. When the rocks ran out, wood was the target.

USMC Galloway got quite a few on the trip also.

Give me a ring if you've got any room in that float on Sunday.

Mike, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I was on the phone with StuckAtHome the other day, and we began talking about the patterns we've been noticing, and I feel it relevant to mention here.

Contradictory to most of the other reports, I have found my best bite a few days in deeper pools/channels, with very little current. The other day on my stretch, I specifically targeted the mid-river current areas mentioned. Didn't knick a fish. An hour later, I happened across a 6=7' deep channel, and pulled 3 smallies (14", 15" 16") in about 10 minutes.

To be fair, I was not fishing with the same lures as the gentlemen hooking up in current. However, I was fishing the entire water column. I hesitate to make any proclamations regarding the smallmouth behavior in 2011 since I've only been studying them for 3 years, but man.... They do seem all over the place this year.

In my experience, the pattern is: There's no pattern. If you know the smallies on your stretch you'll catch fish. If you're attempting to apply basic rules, you may very well be out of luck this season.

Good luck out there everyone.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, Ryan, it's twitchy out there. The flow I've been hitting gave me a mediocre day, followed by a really tough half float until I ran into some local guys fishing live bait, and I rummaged through my tackle to mimic what they were doing. It's been nice after this tough summer. I'm learning more tricks about them there each time I go. I've been fishing jigs there and today I was wondering if I might produce some more fish in the deeper pools by having one rod with a 1/2 oz. jig. I was too busy to get around to it...next time.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It has been a rough year, I've really had to put on the thinking cap and think out of the box, try new stuff which we all know is not easy. I agree the fish seem to be everywhere, but the fish I target are in my opinion more active. the baits I use and the speed I fish them inactive fish, like the slack water ones, wont Chase and attack, compared to the fish in active feeding zones with medium to heavy current. I would bet all the fish move large distance several times a day to forage and rest after a feed, thats why they seem to be everywhere. There is almost always active fish somewhere, and are easier to catch than fish not looking to feed, so thats why I don't hit certain places, if no current, I wont waste trying to get them to bite, plastics seem to work on these fish better than my spinners, but it seems I can find other fish looking for a meal. I'm learning new stuff, like mid river, and some other stuff from fellow ogf guys, some really good fishermen on here. What I have really learned is don't get stuck on one pattern, experiment, learn a new lure, or perfect one you think you know. Spinners are my # 1 bait, get ninety percent on them, but I have several ways to fish it, and still learning more. Don't know where I'm going with all this, haven't slept, won another pool tourney a few hours back, another $ 500 in my pocket and I'm rambling, LOL

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Almost everything I've been catching has been while floating along at a decent pace and targeting an ambush point ahead of my yak. If they don't hit it right away, I'll let it hit bottom, and if the bottom feels like fish territory I'll let it bump a few rocks or sticks for a few seconds and then pull it in. If I still think the target has potential, I'll twist around for a quick pitch from the downstream side.

One very cool thing I saw yesterday came after I settled into some slack water to fish a pool. As I moved from there after no hits, I approached a set of riffles. About 20-30, 10-12 inch bass saw me coming and bolted upstream under my yak as they headed to the safety of the pool. They were in the riffles munching on shiners which you could see popping up trying to evade the smallies. I think I'm pretty good at my fish ID; these weren't suckers or carp.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That is the fish I've been targeting, so shallow you wouldn't think big bass could be there in the fastest part of the riffle. thats why I always cast directly in front of my boat in the shallow runs, depth doesn't mean a lot to these fish. sounds like you have a goto lure, tearing them up.

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

StuckAtHome said:


> It has been a rough year, I've really had to put on the thinking cap and think out of the box, try new stuff which we all know is not easy.


That is an understatement. The float on Friday with StreamStalker it was really hard to get off the lures that have been catching fish for me all year"inline spinners, jointed shad rap" . One reason for this is because my "jig'n" game is not all that strong, as I do not do it to often, but it is all it seems the fish would hit on. Another thing is the water there looked to me as if it were made for "my" types of lures, and they " should" be working. It was not the case though, the jig won the day.

Even after a stretch of catching fish on the jig, I would constantly switch back up to something I felt comfortable with, just to switch back after a dry spell.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Stucky everything you said makes sense, and I've used those same principals before with success. The quality of the fish you're catching on a fairly regular basis in VERY aggressive positions on the river is what really surprises me. Hooking into 17", 18" & 20" smallmouth at the head of a pool mid river w/ little to no structure or cover with some regularity... that's what's really blowing my mind, and is probably the most surprising behavior I've seen this year.

The only theory I can figure: With all the rain and thaw we had early in the year, over and over and over and over.... the rivers were muddy and feeding for the fish was more difficult. Which meant less easy feeding days this year than in years past, which might mean the bigger fish bully themselves into the very aggressive positions on the river to be sure they get the nutrition they need. Which would also explain the "fish everywhere" phenomenon. Many would be relocated if the bruisers started running in the shallows on the regular.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Sounds interesting rybo. another thought is the fish might always hold in these places daily, I never target fish there until this year. I do believe the fish move a great deal during the day, time will tell with this pattern if it works the next few years

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> Sounds interesting rybo. another thought is the fish might always hold in these places daily, I never target fish there until this year. I do believe the fish move a great deal during the day, time will tell with this pattern if it works the next few years
> 
> Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


We have a winner!!
Big fish, little fish...high water, muddy water...Smallies eat when they want. They are WAY more accustomed to high, muddy water than you might imagine and have no problem finding a meal during those conditions.
This spring was actually what I consider to be very normal. We actually HAD a spring this year.

Here's the deal. 10-14" smallies are easy to find and catch almost any time of the year. The bigguns are the ones who can seem elusive.
And a "laminar flow" pattern is a good one for big fish in the summertime.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I still maintain that the fish take to the skies when the water is high and muddy.
I'd have better luck with a kite than a jig. 

I've just got to learn how to pick them out of the murk.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That was my feeling as well up until I floated with the guys I float with now, including Andy. I would rather not fish in those conditions, but now I find it easier to locate the bigger fish, you can throw out 95% of the river and just work the prime spots. now rising super muddy water is very hard, but I do prefer the water to be double, triple the normal flow, even up to eight times as long as the color is good.

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I certainly do better with some flow and color to the water than when it's low and slow. Though, I don't like it to be high and muddy, though it probably affects me as an angler more than it does the fish. 

Oh, and the stars may be aligning for me to get a boat...........maybe.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I look at it like this. Every turd has a day it don't stink.
Meaning that just about any lure, just about any area, will produce fish at some point in the summer. Fish move around from deep pools, to staging in active feeding areas, to sometimes just wandering around meaningless structure. They'll eat almost anything when they're hungry...and often they'll strike just out of reaction.
But it's what to do when it ISN'T working. When they aren't actively feeding, or they aren't in the pools, or the riffles...when the spinnerbait or the Rebel craw ISN'T working.
That's where Stucky has it going on this year. Putting up consistent GOOD fish throughout the seasons, on various lures, in various places. GOOD fish.
It definately starts with a willingness to fish lures that aren't your "go-to" lures, and sometimes in spots or in a manner that you're not particularly comforatble with.
And there's something else that Stucky said that I think is paramont...maybe the most important thing that a good fisherman can do....and that's a post-catch autopsy of sorts. It's figuring out why a fish hit, and why that fish was where it was. Remembering what you were doing with your lure when it hit. And then paddling over to investigate the area the fish was holding. Was their an underwater boulder, or a small trench the fish was holding in? Was the fish just "cruising" flats, did it hit out of reaction, or did you drop it on it's head? Was it the pause the triggered the strike, or when you sped up the lure.

For sure that's why Stucky is putting up pics of pigs. He's committed to finding out why, not just revelling in the moment....which of course produces more moments.

Well there you go, Stucky. That was like a 3 paragraph ass-lathering. That ought to hold you over for while...and it should be scored as me paying forward toward borrowing your yak next time out.
Remember that shiznit cuz I WILL be cashing in on it.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

All good thoughts Bubba. So good, that I almost think you learned most of that from your boy, haha!, sound info regardless!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I feel dirty, LOL. Last time I was talked up like that it cost me another child.
I've learned more this year than the past five because of the conditions, plus I hate to be out fished I'll figure out what the other guy is doing, meaning where he was getting fish, lure choice isn't that important. Like Andy said after I catch a fish I like to survey the spot, mostly if its a hard day and not in a normal spot. even if guys are getting them on plastics fished slow, I'll target the same places with a lure that can cover more water. I do believe with stream smallie s lure choice is not super important, finding the bigger fish is key, if they are hungry or just drop the lure on their head most of the time they will bite, reaction bite, they can't help themselves even if full, and a fast moving bait will get even the most negitive fish to bite. I'm having more fun this year because of the challenge.

Your welcome to use my boats anytime Andy, but for the coosa might need a security deposit. Surprised not to see any drew comments. How did you do Sunday, ever get out? the river we were going to float peaked high but came down almost as quick, might try a short float tonight.

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------

